# Breathing difficulties with IBS



## Jandb7

Does anyone have breathing difficulties with their IBS and also heart palpitations?


----------



## Silviegee

I do a bit, yes. Sometimes. It comes and goes. Breathing difficulties are not too bad but I get a "tight" chest sometimes which disappears after a short time (maybe an hour or so) and some mornings wake up with a bit of a chesty cough. That disappears too and there's no sign of it mostly! Heart palpitations, sure. My heart sometimes misses 4-5 beats a minute and it feels like going down in a fast lift. Other times it slows down and speeds up by 10-20 bpm all in one minute of monitoring pulse rate! That is just bizarre.
The doctor checked my heart -just listened to it with a stethoscope late last November and said it was fine, no worries.
So okay, I just trundle on then.
The IBS comes and goes when it feels like it too. I have periods of absolute total normality!


----------



## Bob6419

Hi everyone;

Yeah I know some people who have breathing problems with their IBS and I feel that they are not looking healthy.


----------



## Silviegee

I had some breathing issue last night suddenly out of nowhere. It felt like asthma probably feels (though I don't have asthma and never had it.) A real tight chest and then it went away completely in less than an hour.
This morning I had an IBS flare. I know there has to be a connection.

My breathing is normally good. My oxygen sats are fine, and I get regular fresh air and walks.


----------

